# Canal du Midi



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Dog and I are off start of April for a couple of months with the intention of walking sections of the tow paths along side the Canal du Midi which runs from Bordeaux to Sete on the Mediterranean.We also want to look at the Cathar lands again.Bernard Cornwell's Thomas of Hookton trilogy has renewed our interest in these parts.We take a week to get to Bordeaux and similar back to Calais. :roll: 

After reading RedOnes horrendous experiences i can only commend people to use Municipals/France Passion/Camping a la Ferme.It only costs a few Euros per night (FP free if you buy nothing) and it has to be a lot safer and less stressful than parking in a petrol station or lorry parkand going through a ceremony similar to that at the Tower of London every night. 
Even in winter you can find sites open but it does need planning and the acceptance that you are alone in a foreign land.

Please do not blame Immigrants for every ill that befalls us in this world.
Remember its only those little dark men in Wales who might be the true inhabitants of these Isles.Anglo Saxons,Jutes,Normans,Romans we are all financial interlopers or unwanted immigrants.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi moondog

i think heaven must be like that. is there an emoticon for ENVY :?: 

you have a good time & make sure bite me bites them :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Green with envy!,....one of my favourite parts of the world!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I love this canal and one day would like to hire out a boat on it.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Walked a bit of it myself many years ago - beautifull - got a smile when I tried to thumb a lift of a boat :lol: 

A


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Moondog

I'm also away in early april for a month or five!!!  , no dog so will be traveling solo, having a few days in Belgium, Italian lakes, then SLOWLY over to the Canal du Midi, have passed the Sete end a few times in the past, now fancy doing a longer section of it, 

As for France Passion, definitely the best way, I have also found if out in the country ask any farmer if you can park on his land, have never been refused yet, but often given a very warm welcome :lol: ,

Have fun, and stock up with tonic water :? , mosquito's :evil: don't like blood with tonic water in it, it's the quinine in it. :lol: 

Colin


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all,

Having sailed the full length of the Du midi last summer when we brought our boat back home from the Med, I can say that we seen about 5 or 6 different places were we seen M/H´s camped alongside the canel and in some of these the was a mixture of boats and M/H´s on the same site.

Very nice part of the world but the lock keepers were a sullen lot and we got ripped off by one resturante. but it could of be just bad luck.

Doug...


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*as topic*

Dear me Colin and here Iv'e been thinking it was the gin the mossies didn't like! 8O

Safe Trips to All ....Ken ....with Wanderwago2

PS PS PS If anyone has any factual camp site or aires info of places on the Canal de Midi please post.


----------

